# Need to shorten built-in TV cabinet



## ara777 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have this section in the basement that I am trying to slightly renovate to build a home theater. The section has a row of cabinets below and then some shelving above it with a window for the TV. I want to take off all these shelves and also lower the counter height. The picture I have attached will hopefully visualize my intent. 

I'm thinking to just take off all shelves, take off doors and carefully make a horizontal cut across the entirity of the cabinets and then put a new counter on top. I may get new doors afterwards. 

Is this a good way to go about it? Or any other suggestions or tool recommendations?

-Ara


----------



## ara777 (Jan 23, 2020)

Not sure if the image attached properly in the first post. Attaching again with lower resolution.

-Ara


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*First image was fine...took a while to load.*

You might consider removing that same amount off the bottom where a joint line would not be as visible. Don't forget there will be internal side panels that need to be shorted also. The back and the front and the ends will be the easiest, but the interior panels my require a hand saw or a sabre saw. A guide board should be use to keep the cuts from wandering when using your circular saw with a 60 tooth blade. I have reduced the depth of some Hickory cabinets, but never needed to reduce the height of one. A Japanese pull saw may come in handy for the corner cuts. 



Good thing it's a painted cabinet, you can touch up any flaws easier. 



The doors may also present an issue if you want to shorten them, it's certainly doable, but a bit more work to take them apart.... if that's even possible. Give it a try since you've partially committed to buying new anyhow. Test your skill on these.... :vs_OMG:


----------



## ara777 (Jan 23, 2020)

What exactly did you mean taking off a similar portion from the bottom? Not sure I followed that. I thought I would just slice off the top and then drop a countertop and be done with it. Also these cabinets are built in place. Not sure I can take them off and was going to cut it short while it's still in it's place. 

Also doors seem to be custom doors done with a single piece of plywood with a router cut to make the bevel cut. So seems like I have to do new doors that will fit the new size.

-Ara


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A built in, OK that's different.*



ara777 said:


> What exactly did you mean taking off a similar portion from the bottom? Not sure I followed that. I thought I would just slice off the top and then drop a countertop and be done with it. Also these cabinets are built in place. Not sure I can take them off and was going to cut it short while it's still in it's place.
> 
> Also doors seem to be custom doors done with a single piece of plywood with a router cut to make the bevel cut. So seems like I have to do new doors that will fit the new size.
> 
> -Ara



Obviously, cutting on the front side is easiest. Then, when that's removed you'll have a little better access for your saw on the sides. One of those compact circular saws with a 4 1/2" blade would be the ticket for this project. I recently ordered a reman one for about $50.00, a Rockwell. It's like new! Not available apparently now, but this one is close:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-R...357425&hash=item2c98adc072:g:aVYAAOSwbe5ajHEt


https://www.amazon.com/HERZO-Compac...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Best way to trim the sides is with a guide strip fastened to the waste and run along it with a wide blade in a multi-tool.


----------



## ara777 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you for your inputs! I'll keep these in my mind when I have a go at it.

-Ara


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I would consider a new set up completely. 

Are you leaving the upper side panels? Is the crown molding staying? Is the back upper panel staying? When you cut the stiles on the face frame make sure you support with a stringer prior to cutting. Are you lowering that receptacle or is it staying right there? 

When you pull the panels you have marked off during demolition and you remove the doors if you could take some images of the inside support structure it would be helpful.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

With that much modification, I think it'd be easier to just tear it all out and build new from scratch. Or if possible, pull the cabinets out of that nook to make it easier to work around.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Totally agree!*



phaelax said:


> With that much modification, I think it'd be easier to just tear it all out and build new from scratch. Or if possible, pull the cabinets out of that nook to make it easier to work around.



I would first attempt to remove them from the wall(s)..... shouldn't be that difficult. That will allow you to make all your cuts on the outside rather than from the inside. I don't think that a new build would be necessary, but considering the doors, it may very well be. Depending how easily the doors come apart, that would be the determining factor.



A change of plans is sometimes the best approach. :vs_cool:


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I wonder if this guy did this?


I wonder how it came out?


----------



## ara777 (Jan 23, 2020)

Not yet. I'll update here when I do it in a couple of months.


----------

